# Elddis Autoquest rear vent noise



## dannywilliams (May 31, 2011)

Hi, we bought a new Elddis Autoquest 130 about 6 months ago, our first motorhome! 

Ironed out all the little issues apart from one - when we're traveling, with the rear ceiling vent closed, there is still an extremely loud noise which is really annoying and we haven't found a way to fix it. The dealer haven't managed to fix it either.

Does anyone else have this problem or has anyone managed to fix it?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Wind noise or vibration noise?

If vibration noise, then it may be the outer edge of the inner plastic 'shells' vibrating against the outer (open the vent to see what I mean).

I fixed it by folding up bits of the non-slip rubber mat used in cupboards and stuffing it between the two shells, on each of the 4 sides. That fixed it and the performance of the vent hasn't been affected at all.


----------

